# Mercier Nano



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Mini-velo! Going to do some commutes on it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Everything looks out of proportion, gonna need a ride report.

BTW it would look better with a Brooks!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Very strange. Looks like a folder, quacks like a folder, but.....


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It's definitely wacky. Once I fix the flat I got in the first two miles (needs rim tape) I'll work on that ride report...


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Crazy bike! 

On the path, it would be a conversation starter.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I would feel like a giant riding that. 

In other words, I want one.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

how bout dimensions; I understand there must be a reason for this, right?

A quick snap next to a "normal" bike while your on that ride report, perhaps....


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

tober1 said:


> I would feel like a giant riding that.


More like a circus bear.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

interesting place for a shifter... iiwm, I'd check the min insertion mark on that quill

and this isn't a bd creation, plenty out there in asia, even some branded as bianchis and gios


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

It looks like you might get two useable chains out of one standard length of chain.


----------



## mcqueen278 (May 20, 2011)

I just got the email that mine shipped! 

OP: What size of headset does it have? BD specs say that it's 1 1/8 but all the pictures, including yours, look like a 1in threaded. Honestly, I'd prefer the 1in. Also whats the diameter of the handle bars? I'm thinking cross levers and a flop and chop bullhorn. Oh and one last question, do you know if your pedals are indeed 9/16? 

Thanks!


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

dustyrider said:


> how bout dimensions; I understand there must be a reason for this, right?
> 
> A quick snap next to a "normal" bike while your on that ride report, perhaps....


These mini bikes are big in Japan. 

No really, basically they take up less space in say your apartment or on the train etc.
Cannondale came out with something similar a few years ago. Obviously a folder is going to take up less space, but not all folders make for great riding.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Osso Mini Velo*

I got an Osso mini velo 10 days ago. I love it. It is a run to the store for beer bike, but a blast to tool around on. Bianchi and Gios make some really nice looking ones. The mercier at 300, 270 earlier this week is by far the cheapest. For those interested, Soma makes one now for US sales. Other makers incluse Masi, Bruno, Dahon, Cello.

I have switched out the tires to 20x1.1, it now has a brooks saddle. I am still waiting for a road drop bar and it will be complete.

Gios:

www.gios.it/bike/?Panto


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

The more I look at this bike…the cooler it gets. I was wondering, I see it has rack mounts but, the rear triangle looks compact. Does a standard rack fit or will that require some modification? I assume, one could also mount 20” wheel fenders. 

It really looks like a fun bike.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

mcqueen278 said:


> I just got the email that mine shipped!
> 
> OP: What size of headset does it have? BD specs say that it's 1 1/8 but all the pictures, including yours, look like a 1in threaded. Honestly, I'd prefer the 1in. Also whats the diameter of the handle bars? I'm thinking cross levers and a flop and chop bullhorn. Oh and one last question, do you know if your pedals are indeed 9/16?
> 
> Thanks!


You can use a regular 1" quill. I think the bars are 26.0 but haven't measured. Pedals are 9/16. 

Enjoy yours. I rode mine for a few miles today. Still working out the kinks but it was fun.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Nashbar is now selling the Dahon smooth hound, which looks just like one of these things but it folds... of course, yer gonna pay a lot more to fold. 

rcnute- if I recall correctly, you've had a bike friday and a swift- how does this thing compare to the folders?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Lotophage said:


> Nashbar is now selling the Dahon smooth hound, which looks just like one of these things but it folds... of course, yer gonna pay a lot more to fold.
> 
> rcnute- if I recall correctly, you've had a bike friday and a swift- how does this thing compare to the folders?


The Swift is still my favorite of the three. Ride-wise the Nano is fun but nothing special; it's kind of heavy, stiff and slow. But nimble. I got it more for curiosity/novelty than anything else. Since it doesn't fold there's no convenience advantage for me (storage isn't an issue).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rcnute said:


> The Swift is still my favorite of the three. Ride-wise the Nano is fun but nothing special; it's kind of heavy, stiff and slow. But nimble. I got it more for curiosity/novelty than anything else. Since it doesn't fold there's no convenience advantage for me (storage isn't an issue).




Thanks for saving me $300....I've yet to find a small wheeler that rides better than my Swift...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks for saving me $300....I've yet to find a small wheeler that rides better than my Swift...


One of my many wants is a an aluminum Swift with STI and other go-fast stuff.


----------



## mcqueen278 (May 20, 2011)

Well it arrived hours ago! Assembly took 20min max. The only problem is that here in MI we are experiencing one hell of a thunderstorm so I can't get out and ride it yet...

It looks nice from a few feet. The components are quite cheap as you'd expect. The cranks appear to be pot metal. It's much heavier than it looks. Wrap on the drop bars are nice. The headset is nicer than expected. The wheels are cheap and likely what makes the bike so heavy. For $270 it's a great deal though. I'd rather buy a $200 frame and fork and build it myself because I am for sure replacing the stem, bars, levers, brakes, cranks, seat post and saddle.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

mcqueen278 said:


> Well it arrived hours ago!  Assembly took 20min max. The only problem is that here in MI we are experiencing one hell of a thunderstorm so I can't get out and ride it yet...
> 
> It looks nice from a few feet. The components are quite cheap as you'd expect. The cranks appear to be pot metal. It's much heavier than it looks. Wrap on the drop bars are nice. The headset is nicer than expected. The wheels are cheap and likely what makes the bike so heavy. For $270 it's a great deal though. I'd rather buy a $200 frame and fork and build it myself because I am for sure replacing the stem, bars, levers, brakes, cranks, seat post and saddle.


I had to force myself to limit mods to tires, stem, brake pads and maybe bars. It adds up quick!

Snap a photo when you get it together. (Maybe use the downtime to take it apart/grease/adjust--there is no grease anywhere other than a little bit in the headset.)


----------



## mcqueen278 (May 20, 2011)

rcnute said:


> I had to force myself to limit mods to tires, stem, brake pads and maybe bars. It adds up quick!
> 
> Snap a photo when you get it together. (Maybe use the downtime to take it apart/grease/adjust--there is no grease anywhere other than a little bit in the headset.)


Yeah I had Pedro's in hand when assembling it. My Dawes Deadeye came dry as a bone from BD as well. I'll try to get some pics today, but it's still storming. As far as the mods, luckily my garage is already pretty well stocked with extras from previous projects. I love that it has a 1in threaded headset! I miss goose neck stems and I have a Nitto riser stem around here somewhere.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Sizing/FRAME QUALITY*

Can you tel me what height you are and what frame size you bought. Were you able to make it comfortable with seat tube and long quill stem? The Mini Velo I have is a 430 mm, so very small. I have made it ridable with a stem exteneder and a long post. It is OK, but I am only riding it for a few miles at best running errands. A larger frame with less stem extension would be better I think.

I am looking at also getting a second one of these bikes and really like the Gios and Bianchi versions. Other than a few minor variations (paint, decals and post for canti brakes), these frames look like they could have been made in the same factory. Does the frame appear of good quality and easy to make upgrades too. I have a hard time paying and extra 300.00 to 500.00 for a cool paint job and decals, even if it does say Gios or Bianchi on a celeste or blue frame. 

Are most of the tubes standard size, e.g. is the seat tube a 27.2, is the BB a standard size, is the quill a standard? I know most of the parts are of low quality, so it be nice if it were easily upgradeable once things wear out. Thanks!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

fredstaple said:


> Can you tel me what height you are and what frame size you bought. Were you able to make it comfortable with seat tube and long quill stem? The Mini Velo I have is a 430 mm, so very small. I have made it ridable with a stem exteneder and a long post. It is OK, but I am only riding it for a few miles at best running errands. A larger frame with less stem extension would be better I think.
> 
> I am looking at also getting a second one of these bikes and really like the Gios and Bianchi versions. Other than a few minor variations (paint, decals and post for canti brakes), these frames look like they could have been made in the same factory. Does the frame appear of good quality and easy to make upgrades too. I have a hard time paying and extra 300.00 to 500.00 for a cool paint job and decals, even if it does say Gios or Bianchi on a celeste or blue frame.
> 
> Are most of the tubes standard size, e.g. is the seat tube a 27.2, is the BB a standard size, is the quill a standard? I know most of the parts are of low quality, so it be nice if it were easily upgradeable once things wear out. Thanks!


I'm a bit over 5'9" and got the larger size (fits like a 53cm). I'm getting a new quill stem adapter/threadless stem for a better fit.

I don't know much about mini-velos or the quality of the Gios and Bianchis. The Nano frame is nothing special; it's on the heavy/stiff side and the welding isn't the best. The tubes are oversized. I think the seatpost is 29.2 or some strange measurement. BB is standard English. I actually think the parts are pretty good and work well for the total price (the brakes are a weak point but I bet Kool Stop brake pads will help).


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

I thought about getting one but the largest size is a 53 and I am 6'2"


----------

